# Help with MK4 ABS MK60 module



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a golf that had no ABS module when I purchased it. Thus I don't have a part number,otherwise I would buy the right ABS module. My car does not have the ASR function as far as I am aware. I had an ABS module MK60 that has ABS/ASR laying around. I put the ABS/ASR MK60 module on the car, and bleed the ABS with VAGCOM. Then I proceeded to bleed the system the old fashion way; where 1 person pressurizes the system while I opened the valve on the calipers in order from Left Front, Right Front, Left Rear, Right Rear. I made sure that there was no air in the whole system. When I'm driving and apply the brakes the stopping power feels weak. 

My questions is this. Do I need to code the ABS/ASR module to work with my car. Is this even possible?

Here is a full VAGCOM scan of the car.


Saturday,15,January,2011,13:40:39:57419
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 89460km/55587miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVH.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 BP
Component: 2.0l R4/2V 3888 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 6DCF12580D17

6 Faults Found:
18044 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Airbag Controller 
P1636 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17818 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Short to Plus 
P1410 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17769 - Cylinder 3 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit 
P1361 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3177CE28D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2E4DD554C091

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2835063 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2835063 

8 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01176 - Key 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F0F18B2C9A25

4 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 1C0-962-258-II.lbl
Part No: 1C0 962 258 P
Component: 06 Zentr.Verriegel. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3479C73C2EBD

4 Faults Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
00949 - Central Locking Motor - tailgate (V53); LOCK 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
06-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks for reading.


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

More research uncovered that the ABS module is already coded for ABS function only. :thumbup:
(Code: 0004097)

What would explain the weak braking power?

Thanks for reading.


----------

